# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Вопросы по графическим редакторам >  Photoshop - и этим всё сказано

## magistr

в данной теме обсуждаются вопросы связанные с работой в Photoshop, задавайте вопросы, отвечайте на них. Помогаем советом друг-другу.

----------

